# Split Stays at WDW



## ljmiii (Mar 17, 2017)

For the first time we will be doing a split stay at WDW - Bay Lake Tower and Beach Club Villas. Does Disney provide any help in getting luggage from one to the other? And is there any way for Disney to read this as one 'stay' for the purposes of Dining reservations and Fastpasses? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes. Disney is good about helping you to make the move and will transport your luggage for you. Ask for details at check-in. 

I am pretty sure there's no way to "link" your reservations as you are staying in entirely different resorts but it MIGHT be possible for them to assist with dining plan continuation if that's something you're wanting. FP shouldn't really be a problem nor should dining.  Why not call MS to ask? Happy planning!


----------



## ilenekm (Mar 19, 2017)

Disney is great with moving your bags.  They will even store your groceries at the appropriate temperature,  fridge or freezer. They collect you bags when you check out, you spend your day at the parks and your bags magically appear in your new home when you get there. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb & Bill (Mar 25, 2017)

ljmiii said:


> For the first time we will be doing a split stay at WDW - Bay Lake Tower and Beach Club Villas. Does Disney provide any help in getting luggage from one to the other? And is there any way for Disney to read this as one 'stay' for the purposes of Dining reservations and Fastpasses? Thanks in advance...


If you have the dining plan, it will be two separate plans - one for each reservation.  If you are booking ADRs, you should be able to book up to 180 days plus 10 more days of reservations for your first day.  For FP+ you may need to wait until you are 60 days out for the second reservation.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 25, 2017)

Deb & Bill said:


> If you have the dining plan, it will be two separate plans - one for each reservation.  If you are booking ADRs, you should be able to book up to 180 days plus 10 more days of reservations for your first day.  For FP+ you may need to wait until you are 60 days out for the second reservation.


Thank you all for your responses - moving our bags while we are at a park is exactly what I was hoping for. Also, I don't know (yet) if it is true or not, but the feedback I got on other forums is that on dining reservations Disney does allow you to book up to 180+10 days in advance over a split stay. You just need to call them to book the dining reservations for the 2nd half - the website can't deal.


----------



## WideEyedOwl (Mar 25, 2017)

Just wanted to add, I hope you will really enjoy your split stay, my family and I usually stay at 3 or sometimes 2 resorts; depending on length of stay, usually no less than 3 nights at a resort; since we first started DVC in 08.  The first time was a fluke, forced upon us by limited availability and we liked it so much, we've been doing it that way ever since.  Never had a problem, our luggage always arrived at our new resort before we checked in, and we used any carry over snack or meal credits from the previous resort meal plan during our first day checked in to our new resort.  We usually book BLT (which is our home resort) for the end of our stay because we like taking the Magical Express back to the airport from there because it's direct and you don't have to go to any other resorts and wait for other guests.


----------



## bendadin (Mar 26, 2017)

If you are doing the dining plan, you have until midnight of the first check out night to use that first allotment of credits.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 26, 2017)

Winterbud849 said:


> Just wanted to add, I hope you will really enjoy your split stay, my family and I usually stay at 3 or sometimes 2 resorts; depending on length of stay...


We've been members since 2007 and as I said at the top of the thread this will be our first time doing a split stay. I booked it this way partly because our experiences of two years ago strongly suggested that we stay next to the Magic Kingdom on Christmas Day and next to EPCOT on New Years Eve...and partly because we simply ran out of BLT points.

But after reading your post and thinking more about planning our trip to WDW I'm beginning to think that 'resort hopping' might be brilliant. The idea of only going to MK while we're at BLT and only going to EPCOT and HS while we're at BCV is quite attractive. And on future trips, perhaps staying at Saratoga Springs on days we anticipate visiting Disney Springs and Typhoon Lagoon or AKV on days we want to go to AK and Blizzard Beach. I had never heard of anyone choosing to split their stay...you may well be on to something...;-)


----------



## WideEyedOwl (Sep 26, 2020)

I hope you tried it and enjoyed it.  We still love it because it's kind of like a new vacation inside our vacation. Plus you get fresh towels. LOL


----------



## Finsadbel (Oct 18, 2020)

Does anyone know if you split your stay between a WDW Resort Hotel and a DVC Resort, if Disney will do the luggage transfer?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 18, 2020)

Finsadbel said:


> Does anyone know if you split your stay between a WDW Resort Hotel and a DVC Resort, if Disney will do the luggage transfer?


Yes, they are still transferring luggage from one WDW Disney resort to another. You can call Bell Services to come pick up your bags from your room (you have to be there) or bring them to Bell Services yourself, and the same is true on the other side. Tips expected at both ends, of course.


----------

